# Sick Liddell Sig request



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Just upgraded to the lifetime membership and I wanted to know if anyone would mind making a sick Liddell Sig for me.


Pics:
Whatever pics you have are fine. Maybe something with him against Tito, W. Silva, and Randy would be cool.

Title: Chuck Liddell


Sub-Text: The Iceman


Colors: dark blue, Black, White, Grey, Ur the experts. Whatever looks good.


Size: Whatever the biggest allowed is for my sig.


Avatar?: sure. Something with Liddell.


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.raise01:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ill put something togheter


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is an old one I used briefly but if you want it its yours,


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Toxic said:


> This is an old one I used briefly but if you want it its yours,


Thx man, I'll wait a little to see what some people come up with. This one is really cool though.

Also, if I wanted to get into making these how can I learn to do it? Also, is this the same way you make desktop wallpaper?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

We have a subforum just for guys like you, any questions just ask

http://www.mmaforum.com/getting-started/

and not quite, wall papers are the same concept but trickier because with everything big you have to be more precise and finding pics that are big enough and high enough resolution for wall papers is tough.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

first you have to "buy" "cough cough " a copy of adobe photoshopp cs 3


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yes/...."buy one"


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I saw it for sale on a torrent site.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> I think I saw it for sale on a torrent site.


im gonna insert a temporary sig and avy for u to use. just change them back when u get a custom one in a day or so


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here are a few ones i did a while back. Feel free to use.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

My attempt:

SIG:











AVY:


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

D.P. said:


> My attempt:
> 
> SIG:
> 
> ...


Thx man nice work. I would rep you but I have to spread some more around at the moment. I'll rep u another time.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres a sig. ill make a avy if you choose this one :


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

D.P. said:


> My attempt:
> 
> SIG:
> 
> ...





N1™ said:


> heres a sig. ill make a avy if you choose this one :


Nice sigs, guys.

I'm really feeling the pop-out effect.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

N1™ said:


> heres a sig. ill make a avy if you choose this one :


Wow, nice customization with the diablo5597 on it. I'll use it. I tried to put it in myself but apparently I'm an idiot so I can't. Can you go ahead and put it in for me whenever u get a chance? Can't rep you now but I will another time.
Thx.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> Wow, nice customization with the diablo5597 on it. I'll use it. I tried to put it in myself but apparently I'm an idiot so I can't. Can you go ahead and put it in for me whenever u get a chance? Can't rep you now but I will another time.
> Thx.


Put it for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ill make a similar avy for u


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

thx guys


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

........


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

N1™ said:


> ........


nice avatar! well done.


----------

